# Fynns Harbingers of Disolation log (or how to do a bad paint job...lol)



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, ive decided to take the plunge and make a log of my CSM army "THE HARBINGERS OF DISOLATION" which i first started work on back in feb/march time.
The main overall colour is bone with brass/bronze trim (or red trim in the case of chosen units) with only a few squads in fluffy colours, i.e 2 black legion squads, 1 t-sons squad and a squads of zerkers in there red livery.
first up are pics of finished units then i post some wip pics, and give a rough list of whats still to be done (lots.....lol), so anyway, on to the pics, starting with HQ choices. oh and an overall army pic








first up is my origional chaos lord, but now with a head swap:
















next is my take on the FW model of lord zhufer:
















and Abbadon
















Chaos sorcoror








and my first daemon prince








Next up are my elites so far
Termies
















Unit of chosen marines
















Now onto the standard troops
CSM squad (black legion)
















Khorn berzerkers
















Plague marines
















T-sons (not too happy with these ones)
















Summoned daemons








Heavy surport
Vindicator
















Preditor
















Havocs (black legion)








Oblit (first of 5)








Defiler
















And my land raider

















right thats that lot, now some WIP bits
Niose marines
















My count as Kharn
















And an old school DP
















this is some of the bits waiting to be painted (most are base coated)









i still have another squad of zerkers to do, another 20 csm and if i can get the torsos i want, another 5 chosen.
im in the process of striping a badly painted and put together LR, and can hopefully restore it, also have a badly painted rhino to strip and rebuild, hopefully as noise marine rhino (with external amps if i can knockem up....lol).
i will try and keep this log updated as and when i get some started/finished or what ever.
Any and all C&C welcome, as are any surgestions
cheers for looking

fynn (a crap painter)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice army!

Like the brass/tan colour scheme too.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats a lotta stuff!

I really like the colour scheme, bone schemes always look wicked, and it really makes your bezerkers stand out.

A lot of good stuff to choose from, but the tanks and vehicles are my top picks here, they look fantastic - vindicator especially.

Only c&c i could really put forward would be to tone down the yellow on the Tsons, it's a little bit bright.

Will look forwrad to seeing those noise marines finished, i'd never of thought of bright pink and bone working together but evidently it does! :biggrin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, i wasnt sure how the bone and pink would work, but it seems work out allright....lol
and cheers for the remarks guys


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fynn that is a boatload of stuff. Nice work. As varakir said the vindi is tops. How did you do the mud clinging to the dozerblade? Your Kharn is a good idea, posessed body for the psycho killer, nice. I like abby without his toast rack. Seems we all like to change the frills on him but like his weapons too much. However the two that jumped out at me were your original lord with the Zufor helmet and the single skull faced bezerker. They are both perfect. Great work. I shall take a swing at you with my +4 chainaxe of repping.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers for the rep shaantitus, i must admit im rather proud of my skull faced zerker, as for Kharn, i origionaly throw him together as at the time i didnt have the offial mini of him, then i was given one, but i didnt realy like the origional gw mini,, something about just didnt feel right, so i got rid of him (plus the guys at my club, all prefered my take on kharn anyway.....lol)
As for the mud, its one of the few good tips i got from the gw website, basicly, you get some sand, in my case sand from my daughters play pit, mix some pva glue in with it, add some graveyard earth paint for colour (you may need to add some water if the mix is thick to start with), then slap it on the model where you want it, leave to dry, in my case over night, then i just went over it with the denab mud wash.
hopefully all my vechials will have the mud effect added at some point, including the defiler.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have to say...the main reason I dont touch Chaos is because many of the paint jobs I see are not very neat and look like a small child with a bunch of very tiny paint cans just went insane and splattered paint everywhere. Which, I suppose would fit with the Chaos motif...however it looks like crap. This however is pretty decent looking, good job! I can actually distinguish where the head is without it being a blob of paint/greenstuff.

+rep


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers for the comments and rep guys
many thanks


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVE your version of Kharn, makes me think of making my zerkers that colour, looks sick as, great army!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers, as for the colour, its a fairly simple job, good solid undercoat of white followed by 2 or more coats of gryphonne sepia wash (basicly add to suit) then do the trim in whatever colour you wish (bronze in my case) then add one more coat of wash.
the other way to do it is undercoat the model with white, do all trim in black, followed by the bronze, then apply the wash to the whole model, including trim.
Kharn was done a bit diferent, white undercoat, then i picked out the red in the torso and legs, then i painted the rest with bone, then done the wash. its all down to how you want the mini to look, plus useing the wash method, each model will be slightly different as the wash tends to settel a bit different on each mini.
the plague marines alos started as a bone base colour, then washed with denab mud, high lighted then had a coat or 2 of green wash added to give the moldy look


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The army is coming along nicely. Are these going to be going to ASMOH10? 

The weathering on the vindicator dozer blade looks very good. Not sure about the pink and bone together, but will see how they turn out.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Cheers humakt, they ,most probaly will go to asmoh10, so you probaly be alble to get a first hand look at em, already working out a couple of test list's (with a bit of cheese....lol)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Quick question. You spelled the army name 'Disolaton'. Should it be Desolaton? If so we must be allies. Mine are 'The Desolators of Shaatitus'.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

probaly, as i cant spell for shit................lol.
right just a quick update (no pics yet though)
went to warfare this weekend and managed to pick up 2 more landraiders and a defiler, all 3 where second hand, land raiders where undercoated ready for painting, and ive already started on em by doing the base coats.........lol, and the defiler will need a serious repaint (currently painted as a cross between blacklegion and word beares, looks wierd), so will probaly try and sort that out soon, the LR's where £20 each, and the defiler was £10, so not too bad. hopefully have pics of the 2 raiders up sometime this week.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right just a quick update on some wip work im doing, which are 2 land raiders i picked up this weekend at warfare, 3 oblits, which are just gettig a quick repaint, i could strip em, but then it takes a bit longer which means i cant use em till there rebuilt, and 4 objectivemakers that i throw together in about 3 miniutes.
ok heres the 2 LR's, both where undercoated when i got em, so that saved some time (and effort..lol)
























no skulls added this time, and only standard chaos symbols, unlike my first LR, which is a khornite raider.
the oblits








the one on the right, is still in its origional red colour, the other 2 have so far had a light coat of bone added
and the objective markers








nice and simple, 4 resin base's with 4 icons added useing a cocktail/toothpick.

there you go, will update asap, hopefully with some finished units, hopefully by the end of december, i should have about 4000 points of chaos done (give or take a few hundred points), which isnt bad for less than a years work....lol


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, been a while since ive updated, so here we go, some finished stuff, and a wip
first up is Fabius bile
















Finished noise marines
















Some Zerkers








2 Oblits








now heres 2 rhinos used by my plague marines (front panels are temp at the mo, as im waiting for 2 GS panels from a mate)
























hopefully they look manky enough......lol
And an almost finished rhino, just needs weathering a bit








And a WIP of ahirman in my warband colours
















well thats it it for, let me know what you think of my crapy paint work and i try and keep this thread updated


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice work bub, 
Personally I would try and darken the pink on your noise marines so it contrasts a bit more with the bone, but good work overall.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those noise marines are really cool. I like the overall colour scheme. The bone coulour works really well.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers peeps, the noise marines was a test to see if pink and bone worked, and it seems to work fine, at least now my army is starting to look a bit more uniform (slightly different shades from unit to unit, but then that happens with washes....lol)


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

love the old school noise marine! man i wish i had a whole unit of those, interesting color scheme, weahering dosnt look to bad, good stuff


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers itsonly me, it was pure luck witht he old school noise marine, i was given em, other wise i probaly would of eneded up paying silly money on ebay for em


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, got a couple of pics of my current tourny army, which is a total of 1750 pts, hopefully the army will work, got couple of weeks of final testing (i hope) beofre the tourny on the 8th of may

























and for a change of scen, heres a few pics of some orks im working on for my daughter's army (yay, hijack my own thread........lol)
battlewagon
















truck
















Mek








and some Nobz
























will update again soon with some more of my chaos, and hopefully how well they done at the tourny (hoipefully better than the 27th place i got last year.......lol)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These look awesome!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Holy carp your an amazing painter, I wish I had even half the painting skills you do


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cheers for the kind words guys, but i wouldnt say im amazeing. hopefully i have some pics up in a few weeks of the CSM in action at the tourny there gona fight in


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome looking marine army mate, you deserve some more rep for your trouble!

Nice orks looking too, the skin tones look great.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right just a quick update, got some pics of the PM rhinos with there finished front panels, as i finerly recived em yesterday (sorry for the crap pics)
















now a couple of WIP pics of my T-sons and some orks im working on for my daughter








































and a big mek stompa, still lots to do on it
















well there you go, may have to think about a log for my daughters orks at some point, so i dont keep posting em here...........lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is all good mate. I don't know where to start.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

More awesome stuff! The Rhino front plates are quite suitably gruesome.

You'll get a load of army points for your CSM's at the tournament!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lets hope so............lol


----------

